# What size hard drive is in your Tivo?



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Some time has passed since the last one of these. More Tivo's sold (or at least changed hands ); bigger and cheaper drives, etc.

So thought it would be a good idea to have another "how big is yours" poll 

This is actually because of a conversation I had with my brother earlier. We were just talking about drive capacities and I joked I might put a 1TB drivein my Tivo. He asked if this was even possible.

I know the pre-LBA48 limit was 137MB but what's the upper limit _with_ LBA48?

I suppose I could have broken down the capacities a little more, but didn't want a poll _too_ many options 

_I have 1 x 200GB_

*This poll closes in 28 days.*


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Mine's 200gb.

I've been toying with the idea of upgrading with a larger drive but doubt I will.


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Poll doesn't work if you wanna 'fess up on multiple TiVo ownership!

Capacities as below with LBA48 driver in the bigger box.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

tenwiseman said:


> Poll doesn't work if you wanna 'fess up on multiple TiVo ownership!


Well as (I assume) most of us only own one, I think the poll will stand.

If you like, I could get it changed to "your main tivo"


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Still on the original disc (or discs as I think it could be a dual model). Don't record vast amounts really and I just never got round to upgrading.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Well as (I assume) most of us only own one


Carl with a comment like that you are beginning to sound like Pete


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Who?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Carl with a comment like that you are beginning to sound like Pete


Nice insult 

@ the person who voted "1TB". Is that 2x500? (Can you even _get_ 1TB drives? )


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Nice insult
> 
> @ the person who voted "1TB". Is that 2x500? (Can you even _get_ 1TB drives? )


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6537322#post6537322


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Can you even _get_ 1TB drives?


Terabyte drives have been around for some time and cost under £90.

I remember waiting for 120Gb drives to get down to £120 before I'd upgrade my first TiVo!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

1.5TB drives are out now too, everything above 750GB is SATA though. 

Carl maybe just missed the fact that SATA drives work fine in Tivos with a cheap IDE-SATA convertor


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

1 X 250Gb HA250JC media drive plus a spare in the cupboard with a disc image on it, just in case.......


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6537322#post6537322





mikerr said:


> Carl maybe just missed the fact that SATA drives work fine in Tivos with a cheap IDE-SATA convertor


To mis-quote a certain song... "Ah yes! I remember it well (now!)"


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Carl with a comment like that you are beginning to sound like Pete


Who has four Tivos, although one not upgraded and not in service and not subbed and one that is only fit for the scrapheap.

Two Lifetime Subbed ones - both have a Cachecard and 512MB of RAM and one has 1 x 250Gb and the other 2 x 250 Gb hard drives.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

Both my TiVos are running on the original discs - and one is a month one machine.

I'm touching wood as much as possible


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Richard42 said:


> Both my TiVos are running on the original discs - and one is a month one machine.
> 
> I'm touching wood as much as possible


If the worst should happen I'm sure that either www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoheaven.co.uk could help you out with a preformatted large hard drive to drop in to your machine.

But how come you have felt the need for more recording space?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> But how come you have felt the need for more recording space? (from 40GB / 15 hrs)


Different styles of usage:

With 40GB you tend to watch everything tivo records, and immediately delete, generally using it for timeshifting. That's why many people are satisfied with 40Gb until the drive dies.

With larger capacity drives you can start to keep programmes or whole series on tivo long term, record a couple of films, and make full use of wishlists. Then you pick and choose from a library of prerecorded programmes...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> I remember waiting for 120Gb drives to get down to £120 before I'd upgrade my first TiVo!


Me too. Sat there watching all the component sites until Samsung drives dropped below £1 per GB, ummed and arghed about getting 120GB vs 80GB before going for 120GB...then adding in the 30GB original A which lasted for many, many years and didn't fail before I upgraded again to 400GB Samsung.


----------



## mognuts (Jul 17, 2002)

2 x 500GB IBM/Hitachi deskstars. Been in for about three years now.


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

Capacity as below however I am due to be given another tivo by a friend so I might have three running tivo's and a spare.

I still have a collection of ex tivo hard disks , the origional 40GB from all three plus an old set of 120gb's from tivo 1.

As soon as I get a view Tivo 1 will go to 1TB , the new tivo will depend if its subbed , if it is I am tempted to cachecard it and add it as a freeview tivo for dedicated use with my sling box. I do also have a spare network interface so I might limit tivo 3 to 120mb so no cachecard is needed

I have to admit I have kept a buch of spare parts and tivo 3 to use to keep tivo 1/2 running , I replaced the remote about a year ago


----------



## alle v (Oct 8, 2002)

...Added a 120gb to the original 40gb some years ago now


----------

